# WiFi and Mini Cell Tower



## icemanjc (Jun 8, 2011)

Just a random thought that crossed my mind the other day. Why don't they sell  AP's (Access Points) that do both 802.11 and say CDMA? I'm guessing it's impossible in some way because someone would probably have done it by now.  Could it be that cell companies wouldn't allow for you to extend their signal with such a small device? After all, they do sell over priced cell signal boosters. You'd think say AT&T would allow for send and receiving sell information on DSL or cable modem if you had them both for cell service and your ISP. So what gives?


----------



## ScottW (Jun 9, 2011)

Are you talking about something like this 3G Microcell? Granted it doesn't provide 802.11 but does allow you to have a "phone signal" anywhere you have an existing Internet connection. I use one of these in my office because the office is located in a "hole" for AT&T coverage. I think it's a combination of the building and the location (in a low spot).


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 9, 2011)

I think the current incarnation of MicroCells are a rip-off.  They basically provide a 3G signal that is then routed over a standard internet connection, but they still "ding" you for 3G charges and usage.

Imagine you have a 3G MicroCell hooked up to an internet connection that has a monthly data cap.  If you use your phone over the MicroCell's 3G connection, you're being *double*-dinged for that usage!  Once for AT&T's 3G usage, and again by your ISP for the data traveling over the internet connection.

So, by using one, you're using up your 3G monthly data allowance (even though NONE of the traffic actually flows over AT&T's 3G data network) AND your ISP's monthly internet data allowance simultaneously.  Talk about double-dipping.


----------



## ScottW (Jun 9, 2011)

AT&T suggests you don't use 3G data when using the Microcell, but to use WiFi. Which makes total sense, because it's faster and you don't use your mobile data plan. I don't have a traffic cap on my ISP so I don't get dinged by AT&T for data nor my ISP.

When it comes to "minutes", it does use those, but you can optionally add "unlimited calling" to calls made on the Microcell for monthly rate, but I don't use all my minutes as it is, so other than the upfront cost of the Microcell, I don't have monthly charges for using it.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 9, 2011)

True, true.

However, using 3G data with a MicroCell doesn't touch AT&T's network _at all_, yet they still want to charge you (or have it count against your quota) as if it does.


----------



## ScottW (Jun 9, 2011)

Actually it does touch their network because the 3G Data traffic is routed (encapsulated) as if it was standard over-the-air data and passes through their billing gateways. While they could, in theory, break out the 3G Data to not do that with the Microcell and route it as if just another device on the local network, it would "break" the trueness of it being an exact service of a regular cell tower.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 9, 2011)

Well, ya learn something new every day.  

I guess the end-all, be-all of it is: it pays to have a MicroCell in rural areas or areas where coverage is spotty; otherwise, it doesn't.


----------



## ScottW (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry - It's my my former employment at Sprint that comes back to haunt me sometimes.


----------



## icemanjc (Jun 9, 2011)

Well, from what I've seen about MicroCell, everything about it seems like it's a totally rip off. I guess the only time you would want it is if there was absolutely no coverage in your area. However, I would rather just get an extender and stick a giant antenna on my house.


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 9, 2011)

icemanjc said:


> Well, from what I've seen about MicroCell, everything about it seems like it's a totally rip off. I guess the only time you would want it is if there was absolutely no coverage in your area. However, I would rather just get an extender and stick a giant antenna on my house.



 Something like the Wireless Extenders zBoost YX545 SOHO Dual-Band Cell Phone Signal Booster for Home and Office (White) North America and Canada ?


----------



## ScottW (Jun 10, 2011)

I have one of those exact extenders which has an antenna on the roof and seems to work fine, for the most part, for phone calls. But like a Windows machine, it must be "rebooted" one or more times per day to keep it functional especially when using 3G Data or Text Messaging. My problem with the extender was in the form of data. Text messages wouldn't go out or wouldn't come in and would be significantly delayed. It was a very frustrating and why I went with the Microcell. The Microcell is not perfect by any stretch of the imagination and voice quality is limited if you've got some transfers maxing out your internet connection, but it is not a daily ongoing nuisance as was the extender.

Monday, the Internet connection at my office is getting a significant boost in bandwidth and I bet that any "downside" to the Microcell on voice quality will be a thing of the past. Ironically, I'm getting rid of AT&T DSL and going with Cable RoadRunner. Granted, I would have done that a long time ago, but I rent space from a guy that shares the office and it's pretty much his call in that department.

At home, I now have 30 down and 5 up, which kinda makes me want to work at home again and there I don't have coverage issues.


----------



## icemanjc (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow, 30 down and 5 up is pretty good. I feel like that's gotta cost an arm and a leg! After all, my college only has a 45 Mbps connect, but they get 45 for both up and down. That costs more than an arm and a leg though, I guess though that businesses are always charged more and we are in the middle of nowhere. Back at home, all we got from AT&T was 3 Mbps and even that sucked really bad.


----------

